# iPod - working out wireless?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure if anyone here can help but so many knowledgeable people so thought I would try.....

Does anyone have or know what you need to set up your ipod (we currently have older versions - 4th and 5th gen but could update if needed) to be able to listen to music (or books) while working out without a headphone cord to deal with?  Ideally I would like to use either headphones or a speaker wirelessly.

Also any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have not used it personally, but I expect this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004DR8PW6/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1321568895&sr=8-2

Or any other a2dp compatible Bluetooth headset would work.

I do have experience using my Touch with an a2dp connection and it worked fine, though used a lot of battery life.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Bluetooth headset that would work great for that as long as you don't travel too far from your iPod when you work out. I'm not sure for example if you'd be able to leave it in the locker room, maybe. The range is usually like 30 feet.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I have a Bluetooth headset that would work great for that as long as you don't travel too far from your iPod when you work out. I'm not sure for example if you'd be able to leave it in the locker room, maybe. The range is usually like 30 feet.


What headset do you have? Which ipod do you use it with? I am getting my husband a new Touch but was looking at the new Nano for me so I would have that on me but would like to use it without the headphone wires that can get in the way.

Is that all I would need is a Bluetooth Headset? I saw some Bluetooth ipod transmitters and wasn't sure if I needed this too? 
http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=220981188&sellerid=30193374
Is this only needed if the device isn't already bluetooth enabled although this mentions the Touch which is so I am confused.

Any help understanding all this is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine are similar to these


I use them with either the touch or iPhone. I don't know if the nano supports Bluetooth, but that should be easy to find out. You don't need an adapter with the iTouch or iPhone, but you might with the nano if it doesn't support Bluetooth.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647

If I understand the above support page from Apple correctly, the iPod Nano does NOT support Bluetooth. Note that all the listed devices (but the Nano is not listed) except for the oldest generations of the Touch and iPhone support the a2dp profile you'll want to use when listening to music on a headset.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647
> 
> If I understand the above support page from Apple correctly, the iPod Nano does NOT support Bluetooth. Note that all the listed devices (but the Nano is not listed) except for the oldest generations of the Touch and iPhone support the a2dp profile you'll want to use when listening to music on a headset.


I think there is an attachment you can use with the Nano to allow it to support Bluetooth. I went to the Apple store and they weren't very helpful but I don't think they set me up with one of their "genuises". I think I will have better luck getting info from Radio Shack or Best Buy. I love my Apple products but have not had good experiences with the Apple Store starting with trying to call and the computer that is suppose to understand words hanging up on me 3 times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On Amazon, you can search for bluetooth adapter and anything that plugs into the headset jack will work.

And there's this:


which works with older iThings
and this:


which supposedly works with newer devices including the iPad and just went on my wish list...

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The iPad has bluetooth, so you shouldn't need the adapter for that I wouldn't think.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Betsy!  

The 2nd one was what I was looking at.  When I read this I thought it would work and they had this in the online Apple store.  I took the printout of this to the local Apple Store and the person they had me talk to said this wouldn't work but at the same time couldn't tell me what would so I didn't have much confidence in his assistance.  It was a less than positive experience but maybe my expectations were too high.  I assumed they would be more knowledgable than the average salesperson or me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right, mooshie, but the iPod does not... 

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

